# Trilene vs stren?



## whitetail

I have always been a diehard trilene fan, but the last few spools that I have gotten have been terrible I get the 1000yd spool and change line often. I also use Quantum energy pt 6:3-1 reels so my reels are very smooth. So that said I was checking my line and it always seems to be nicked badly so I peel off about 10 yards and retie It just seems like the trilene gets cut nicked very easy and it stretches bad,I never had that problem before so I went to Bass Pro and got 1000yd of stren original, I used it some as a kid cat fishing and stopped using it because it seemed to float but this spool I got does not float like the old stuff and I did not change anything on my setups and I am casting almost twice the distance I could with the trilene, both my crankin rod and wormin rod! So I think that I am going to look into my line choices more and try more brands. So I was wondering what every one else thought about the line they use.


----------



## WB185Ranger

We use Stren and the "Goat Rope"   (Power Pro) WB


----------



## Bass_Hawg

I like Trilene over stren but have recently switched to Suffx seige. I love this stuff. It is tough and sensative and has less memory than the Trilene. cost is about the same or a little higher than the Trilene.

Good luck.

Also check your guides onece a month or so with a cutip. run the cutip around the inside of your guides to ensure they are not the reason the line is getting nicked up. If you get any of the cotton on the cutip stuck on the guide have a close look at it. It may be damaged and in turn will damage your line.


----------



## Nightprowler

I always used Trilene XL until last year. I tried Bass Pro Shop Excell in the dark green and won't go back. I spooled 2 reels at the same time, one with trilene and one with Excell. A lot less break offs and nicks with the excell and saved a few pennies.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

I think stren is a complete waste of money personally. I have had nothing but problems with it. I use Excel linr and it actually isnt too bad. Most people will say that they love it just for the mere fact that they use it but i am content with the line. however, trilene , in my opinion, is a much more qaulity line. Suffix is some pretty cool line too. I work at dicks in the lodge dept. so I get to check out all the line. I think P line is some good stuff too!!!!!


----------



## guitar

I totally agree with 1BADMOTHRFISHER. Stren is the absolute worst line especially in the lighter weights such as 4-6 lb. test. I have nothing but birdnests and tangles. Trilene works very well for me with no problems at all. Stren does make some ok line in the heavier wieghts however. I happen to like FIRELINE or SPIDERWIRE even better. At least this has been my experience over years and years of using these lines.


----------



## big_b16

If you're fishing at CC make sure you aren't simply nicking your line on the zebra mussels. There are many folks who've casted nice lures off after fishing and not retying if their line scrapes along some submerged lumber. Just a thought.


----------



## DaleM

If you guys haven't tried it, give MossyOaks new line a try. I love it! Great line that spools easy and cast great. I know a few on here got some free at the outing, that was donated by Mossy Oak please if you did let us know how you like it. I was a die hard Trilene guy for years, ( still love it) but Mossy Oaks new line may change me forever.


----------



## guitar

Hey DaleM, where do they sell that mossy oaks line? I would love to give it a try! Thanks


----------



## crawdiddy

no comment on lines but regarding the cutip comment, it is also good to clean your inner guides with a cutip (and windex or other spray cleaner) to get extra casting distance. Also when you respool clean the spool top with a paper towel or rag and windex or similar. And how the heck do the insides of rod guides get nicked?!?! I had some that were MAJORLY grooved and I had to take a small fine file to them. They definately nicked my line.


----------



## Rob

I've like Cabellas Pro line in the low Vis green. A couple of years ago, we switched to a Bass Pro Crappie line and (While it might have been our fault) didn't seem to catch as many fish, and my son lost a REAL nice smallmouth at CC when the line broke.Then, we went back to Pro Line. This year, while fishing for bluegill with redworms, My 10 year old boy caught a 9lb 7oz Carp on 6 lb. test.However, I'm always open to suggestions when it comes to fishing though.

Rob


----------



## DaleM

guitar. I know some walmarts were selling it. I'll find out and post here. Thanks for asking. I've spooled it on all my rods and love the way it cast and feels.


----------



## DaleM

I requested any local contact from them but until I get it back you can order it here:
www.mossyoakfishingline.com

I love the line and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Whaler

I have been using Stren in line weights from 6 pound test up to 25 and find it to be excellent line. I have never had a problem with it. I heard that Berkley bought out Stren so that may be why some are having problems with it. I used Trileen one year and found it to be of poor quality so I never tried it agin . Maybe it was just a bad batch ?


----------



## DaleM

I will say before trying this Mossy Oak line I used rilene big game all the time. I'll still use it on my trolling rods and some of my bigger heavy rods. I never had a problem in over 15 + years wioth trilene. I did have several breakage problems with stren and that's why I quit using it. As for now I'll test the mossy oak lines and make my final decession later. So far it's one of the best I've tried.


----------



## whitetail

I just hate that when you find something that works they change is somehow and then it sucks! All I can say is that there is something different with trilene, I have used it and it only for 14+ years and now I have to change I dont like it but I guess I will have to deal with it. . Thanks for all the Info, but I have decided that every one needs a line that they like because they like it not because someone else likes it. I will be spending a lot of $$$ to try to find something that I like and have confidence in.


----------



## BITE-ME

I used to only buy Stren Magnathin, but found that the knot strength was very poor and felt that it had to much stretch. So I switched to Stren Sensor, which I found to be a very good line - low stretch, good knot strength & castable. However, Stren made a bad move and discontinued the Sensor. So I started using Trilene Sensation because it had the same characteristics of the Stren Sensor, been happy with it ever since. 

I have tried a variety of other lines, but most had to much stretch = poor hook sets and reduced sensitivity.


----------



## peple of the perch

i hate stren only have had bad things happen o my line with it


----------



## steelhead1

I like most Trilene products.


----------



## Mean Morone

Trilene all the way. I've tried Stren and others, but just don't like the feel of them.


----------



## crappiedude

I had the same expierence as Whaler. I tried Trilene once and had it had to be a bad batch. I lost 5 or 6 spinnerbaits one day, line would break on the cast or with little pressure on a snag. I won the line in a casting contest at a sport show. I've used Stren for a lot of years, never had any problems with it.


----------



## BITE-ME

Beware - I've had some instances where I was in a pinch and bought some fishing line at a small bait shop close to the water. Didn't think anything of it at the time, but the packaging was out of date (looked like it was in mint condition, but older style) and so was the line. Every other time I cinched down a knot, the line was so brittle that it would just snap.


----------



## liquidsoap

Well....
I was a diehard stren user, I used all stren lines on all my rods. Now its not spooled on one of them. 
I then went to pline, which I still use.
Later I started using fireline and power pro, and now I just switched to gamma.
I have gamma on 5 of my reels, Pline on 2, Yozuri Hybrid on one, Fireline on one, and Power Pro on one. I use a bunch of different lines but gamma is my favorite...


----------



## BigSmallieMike

I have also had some bad luck with Stren, specifically in the 4-8lb range. I'm happy with the Pline I use now.


----------



## steelhead1

BigSmallieMike said:


> I have also had some bad luck with Stren, specifically in the 4-8lb range. I'm happy with the Pline I use now.


I had some issues with P line when it first came out.


----------



## guitar

Thank you DaleM for the Mossy Oaks info. Im gonna give it a test run this weekend.


----------



## DaleM

Please let me know how you like the line. I want to forward the replys to Mossy Oak.


----------



## cummins_man

I think all the manufacturers make pretty good line and crap line. You cant shop price alone and usually the cheaper the price, the lower the quality. Ive found that cheap Stren is just that.

My choice for braid is Spiderwire due to the fact it doesnt kink, flake, or unravel like some of its competition (gorilla, fireline).

I use a variety of mono lines, but usually avoid the cheaper Stren lines as a general rule.


----------



## Alter

Well I'm late to the party here but i'm bored so I'll add my 2 cents. 
I use power-pro as my main line on all my reels for bass, muskie, cats, walleye and pan fish. I use cheap mono for backing and use a leader of fluorocarbon, mono (trilene or cajun) or titanium when needed. The only reels that I don't use power pro as a main line on are my noodle rods for steelhead and I'm tempted to give power pro with a long fluorocarbon leader a try on those as well. 
I've found that its best to take advantage of the strengths of different line types while minimizing their weaknesses. For me that means using a good, round braided line as a mainline for it's linear strength, long life, zero stretch and castablility while using leaders of various types to add stretch, lower visability or abrasion resistance when needed.

Steve


----------



## Fun-Outdoors

Ive only been using baitcasters for about five years. When I got my first one, I listened to friends and chose Stren. I had a hard time casting it. Any backlash seemed to cause a kink and a break point.

Im not sure if I got better at casting it or the Trilene made the difference but I didnt seem to have trouble backlashing as bad. When I did backlash the line didnt break like the Stren did.

Two years ago I bought my first spool of Bass Pro Shops Excel. I got 12 lb test and could not tie a knot without it breaking. First I thought it was the knots, so I used different ones. Even just rapping it around my hands though, and giving it a good jerk would snap it like 4 lb line. I still have most of a 1200 yard spool in the fishing cabinate.
I wonder how old it was when I got it?

Went back to the XL on everything, Ambassadeurs and Mitchells. I believe like others on this thread, it isnt the same as it was. So I tried Berkley Vanish. I love it. Ive even convinced some of the diehard XT guys to give it a try and now they all use it.

I would recommend to anyone to try it once. Its good line.


----------



## shuvlhed1

Just heresay from a guy at work (who has held 3 ffhof line class records). When he talked to the guys that did the line testing for the record listings they told him that Trilene was the only line they tested that came close to its' rating. That was a few years ago, though.


----------



## Stren is number one

I have been using stren fishing line for over 30 years never had a problem with it always caught a fish with no issues that's why I stick with it I also use braided line but as far as monofilament stren truly is number one


----------



## Eye Dr

Trilene ALWAYS!!!!


----------



## kycreek

Stren mono, Power-pro for braid & Mr. Crappie High vis on some of my crappie poles. All depending on situation/technique.


----------



## bassmaster1

I use braid on most of my setups, otherwise I use pline cxx for big baits and Trilene xl for smaller stuff. I think it helps to apply a line conditioner (silicone spray) when spooling and I’ll also spray it on the night before I’m going fishing


----------



## Snakecharmer

Stren to the end......


----------



## crappie4me

ive tried a lot of different lines...always go back to trilene xl.


----------



## kingofamberley

When I used mono I liked Stren Magnathin the best. I’m a braid boy now though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland

crawdiddy said:


> no comment on lines but regarding the cutip comment, it is also good to clean your inner guides with a cutip (and windex or other spray cleaner) to get extra casting distance. Also when you respool clean the spool top with a paper towel or rag and windex or similar. And how the heck do the insides of rod guides get nicked?!?! I had some that were MAJORLY grooved and I had to take a small fine file to them. They definately nicked my line.


IMO your line will cause nicks and grooves in guides every hook set and the constant back and forth motion across as you fight a fish acts like a saw now granted this seems like a far fetch because its line you wouldn't think that happens but it a constant action and Dirt and grime on line will make it abrasive


----------



## matteo

Trilene xl and Fireline are my top pics. Saguaro is my choice when it comes to fluorocarbon.


----------



## fishnisfun

whitetail said:


> I have always been a diehard trilene fan, but the last few spools that I have gotten have been terrible I get the 1000yd spool and change line often. I also use Quantum energy pt 6:3-1 reels so my reels are very smooth. So that said I was checking my line and it always seems to be nicked badly so I peel off about 10 yards and retie It just seems like the trilene gets cut nicked very easy and it stretches bad,I never had that problem before so I went to Bass Pro and got 1000yd of stren original, I used it some as a kid cat fishing and stopped using it because it seemed to float but this spool I got does not float like the old stuff and I did not change anything on my setups and I am casting almost twice the distance I could with the trilene, both my crankin rod and wormin rod! So I think that I am going to look into my line choices more and try more brands. So I was wondering what every one else thought about the line they use.


Not sure anyone on this Blog has mentioned this but Stren and Trilene are owned by the same company now. Pure Fishing owns both. So, weather you like Stren or Trilene, the company is still making money. As far as the other lines mentioned, most are made by Shakespeare and marketed under other various names. Example is Bass Pro and Cabela's line. Just FYI.


----------

